
There Is No Tech Backlash, Worse We Think There Is One - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/14/opinion/tech-backlash.html
======
ndidi
The NYT wishes there was one. Sorry fellas, nobody cares about your struggle
and eventual death. :-(

------
thrax
I wish hn would ban paywalled sites.

~~~
arbol
You can read it by opening without allowing scripts to run.

------
umeshunni
By we, I assume they mean the New York Times.

